# Pop Up Cube Box



## The Bloody Talon (Mar 14, 2021)

Not exactly the puzzle itself. But the container for the puzzle.

I designed this cube box. I know this is not really a necessity. But I just thought it is fun to create a unique cube box.
My goal was to create a box that will lift the cube when opened.





__ https://www.facebook.com/gizmotwist/posts/2812543619020390









What do you guys think?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 14, 2021)

thats really cool!
im really into such things


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 14, 2021)

I saw this in Reddit recently. Are you the original designer or did you use the stl file they openly shared?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/m08ip2


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Mar 14, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I saw this in Reddit recently. Are you the original designer or did you use the stl file they openly shared?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/m08ip2



That is also me.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 14, 2021)

The Bloody Talon said:


> Not exactly the puzzle itself. But the container for the puzzle.
> 
> I designed this cube box. I know this is not really a necessity. But I just thought it is fun to create a unique cube box.
> My goal was to create a box that will lift the cube when opened.
> ...


I love it! It's very original, quite intuitive to use too! It looks as though after repeated opening and closing, the gears might wear down?
Originality: 10/10
Satisfaction: 11/10
Ease of use: 8/10
Ease of manufacturing: looks to be about 6/10
Total: 35/40


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 14, 2021)

Sorry I didn't watch the whole vid but I saw it and it looks cool. R u able to buy this somewhere?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Mar 14, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Sorry I didn't watch the whole vid but I saw it and it looks cool. R u able to buy this somewhere?


I'm selling this in the Philippines. But if you have a 3D printer, you can download it here:








PopUp Cube Box by Bul37247


A fancy speedcube box that will raise the cube when opened. Settings: 0.2 LH 10% infill Supports on some parts Requirements: 4 x Post Screws (3/4 in length x 0.5mm diameter) Lube Glue Refer to the picture to know how it will look like. Youtube video will be posted soon. Warning! --- Precision...




www.thingiverse.com







Jam88 said:


> I love it! It's very original, quite intuitive to use too! It looks as though after repeated opening and closing, the gears might wear down?
> Originality: 10/10
> Satisfaction: 11/10
> Ease of use: 8/10
> ...


Thank you!
Yes, the satisfaction rating is accurate. I am fidgeting this right now. lol


----------



## qwr (Mar 14, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> the gears might wear down?


I don't really see how that would happen unless you are opening and closing the box thousands of times a day, and even then the gears don't look like they require high precision to work.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 16, 2021)

it might decapitate a child


----------

